# Check Out DRIZZT DO'URDEN'S 5E Character Sheet!



## jamesjhaeck (May 5, 2016)

Also worth noting, Perkins has said on Twitter he made Drizzt a fighter here just because he wanted fighter class features instead of ranger ones. There's no lore being tampered with here... any more than Acq. Inc. already does, anyway.


----------



## TerraDave (May 5, 2016)

Even he thinks the 5E fighter is better then the ranger.


----------



## turkeygiant (May 5, 2016)

One of the tricky things with any statline for Drizzt is that he does thing in his stories that would seem impossible at 8th, 15th, heck even at 20th level. He's really inherently a powerful NPC that gets to bend and break rules, not a PC that needs to follow them.


----------



## lyle.spade (May 5, 2016)

TerraDave said:


> Even he thinks the 5E fighter is better then the ranger.




You gotta laugh at that right there...that's funny. And accurate.


----------



## EzekielRaiden (May 5, 2016)

Also worthy of note: He's not a proper Drow. That is, Perkins excluded the Sunlight Sensitivity trait (but, notably, kept the extra distance for Darkvision). This is probably a good thing, as Drizz't would be almost useless if he actually had to suffer that penalty.


----------



## Valetudo (May 5, 2016)

Im just wondering what happened to his mitheral chain armor?


----------



## mflayermonk (May 5, 2016)

Forever Alone: Ranger edition.


----------



## Sacrosanct (May 5, 2016)

Didn't we have this thread last week?  Or am I in a case of serious deja vu?


----------



## Ancalagon (May 5, 2016)

Sacrosanct said:


> Didn't we have this thread last week?  Or am I in a case of serious deja vu?




We definitely did.

Edit: Link. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?484618-Drizzt-as-a-LG-8th-Level-Champion


----------



## Raunalyn (May 5, 2016)

I still think that Drizzt is secretly evil.

Come on...think about it. He gets Wulfgar killed so that he can have Catti-brie to himself. 

I also think he's the second gunman on the Grassy Knoll. Come one, you know you can't prove that he's not!


----------



## Barachiel (May 5, 2016)

Drizz't never did anything distinctly Ranger-like that a Fighter could not. Except train a seal to get Guen's statue at the bottom of a lake, but a Fighter in 3E with high Handle Animal can pull that off. Drizz't was always a Fighter to me.


----------



## Reinhart (May 5, 2016)

Raunalyn said:


> I still think that Drizzt is secretly evil.
> 
> Come on...think about it. He gets Wulfgar killed so that he can have Catti-brie to himself.
> 
> I also think he's the second gunman on the Grassy Knoll. Come one, you know you can't prove that he's not!




Plus, he's wearing that magic leather armor when he could just as easily pawn it off, buy some studded leather for the same benefit, and donate the rest towards some noble cause like feeding an orphanage for year!


----------



## Raunalyn (May 5, 2016)

Reinhart said:


> Plus, he's wearing that magic leather armor when he could just as easily pawn it off, buy some studded leather for the same benefit, and donate the rest towards some noble cause like feeding an orphanage for year!




All I gotta say is that Jimmy Hoffa pissed him off. Anybody seen Jimmy Hoffa since then?


----------



## CapnZapp (May 5, 2016)

Note to all Drizzt wannabees:

Do like the designers do; fudge away two of the worst design decisions of 5th Ed: the action economy on your pet and drow sunlight sensitivity (something is wrong when a gnome is the best underdark race choice).


----------



## CapnZapp (May 5, 2016)

Barachiel said:


> Drizz't never did anything distinctly Ranger-like that a Fighter could not. Except train a seal to get Guen's statue at the bottom of a lake, but a Fighter in 3E with high Handle Animal can pull that off. Drizz't was always a Fighter to me.



Or perhaps Chris Perkins noticed what the rest of us have done: how the Ranger's best features work badly for a two-weapon fighting melee character?


----------



## jayoungr (May 5, 2016)

It was established back in _Drow of the Underdark_ that drow can eventually lose their sunlight sensitivity after they have been above ground long enough.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 5, 2016)

goes to show there are Drizzt clones out there...fighter now, lets see a wizard soon


----------



## kenmarable (May 5, 2016)

Raunalyn said:


> I still think that Drizzt is secretly evil.
> 
> Come on...think about it. He gets Wulfgar killed so that he can have Catti-brie to himself.
> 
> I also think he's the second gunman on the Grassy Knoll. Come one, you know you can't prove that he's not!




I'm behind in the novels, but in one of them wasn't Drizzt also Keyser Söze?


----------



## drowdude (May 5, 2016)

Wow... that is... that's... I mean I really don't even care for Drizzt all that much (haven't read one of his novels since... hmmm.... silent blade?), and reading that is just painful. FFS it doesn't even describe how Gwen appears correctly... /sigh


----------



## MonsterEnvy (May 6, 2016)

turkeygiant said:


> One of the tricky things with any statline for Drizzt is that he does thing in his stories that would seem impossible at 8th, 15th, heck even at 20th level. He's really inherently a powerful NPC that gets to bend and break rules, not a PC that needs to follow them.





Ehh not really. He matches up well to a 15th level hunter ranger with quite a few magic items.




CapnZapp said:


> Or perhaps Chris Perkins noticed what the rest of us have done: how the Ranger's best features work badly for a two-weapon fighting melee character?



How so.


----------



## Dorian_Grey (May 6, 2016)

Oh God, it has begun! Run! Run while you still can!


----------



## Raunalyn (May 6, 2016)

Dorian_Grey said:


> Oh God, it has begun! Run! Run while you still can!




You can't...you can never outrun the Gary Stu that is Drizzt.


----------



## teitan (May 6, 2016)

turkeygiant said:


> One of the tricky things with any statline for Drizzt is that he does thing in his stories that would seem impossible at 8th, 15th, heck even at 20th level. He's really inherently a powerful NPC that gets to bend and break rules, not a PC that needs to follow them.




No he isn't, he's a character in a book that has no need to conform to rules.


----------



## Dargrimm (Sep 21, 2016)

Am I the only one who can't see a link to the character sheet...?


----------



## mach1.9pants (Sep 21, 2016)

ENW lost months of posts for some reason, so not surprised there is a few glitches! Most threads/posts since May or July are gone.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Sep 21, 2016)

can we get this as a 1 page pdf?


----------

